# una gelateria per ogni 1600 abitanti



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonsoir, 
Je voudrais traduire la phrase suivante :
In Italia c'è una gelateria per ogni 1600 abitanti.

Je ne suis pas sûr de la traduction de << per ogni>>.

Voici mes tentatives :
a) En Italie il y a une glacerie tous les 1600 habitants.
b) En Italie il y a une glacerie pour tous les 1600 habitants.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Necsus

ArmadilloAbcd said:


> a) En Italie il y a une glacerie tous les 1600 habitants


Ciao. Decisamente non metterei il _per _né in italiano né in francese, per il resto credo che la tua traduzione sia giusta. 
Solo non so se _glacerie _si usa anche per il negozio (glacier) in cui si vendono i gelati o solo per la fabbrica in cui vengono prodotti.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Grazie mille Necsus. 
In effetti il <<per>> in Italiano suona proprio male ! Credo proprio che neanche in francese sia 
una buona idea metterlo! 
Interessante quanto dici sul nome _glacerie_. Spero che qualche madrelingua potrà darci il suo parere in proposito.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao !

Je suggère : En Italie, il y a un glacier pour 1600 habitants.

Glacier confirmé dans la partie "concordance" du CNRTL (par exemple : à la terrasse du glacier")

 "tous les..." s'utilise dans des expressions telles que : "tous les 500 mètres", tous les 3èmes mardis du mois.

Bonne journée !


----------



## Necsus

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> En Italie, il y a un glacier pour 1600 habitants.


Hmm... certo, la logica lo escluderebbe nel caso dell'Italia, ma se si trattasse di un luogo più piccolo, questa costruzione della frase mi farebbe pensare che ci sono 1600 abitanti in tutto e una sola gelateria.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao Necsus, 
è l'espressionne "un (élément) pour (nombre de personnes) che ti sembra bizzara ? Tuttavia, e classica. Ne troverai parecchi esempi. Puoi vederne uno sul sito www.securite-sociale.fr :  "La densité moyenne des médecins est de 82 généralistes pour 100 000 habitants" (ce qu'on aurait pu exprimer aussi "1 généraliste pour 121,95 habitants" mais ça ne faciliterait pas le comparaison avec les autres périodes ou autres pays ;-) !)
Je suis nulle en maths mais je crois qu'un pour 1600 correspond à 6,25 pour 10 000 et comme on ne va pas couper les glaciers en 4, on dirait plutôt 625 glaciers pour 1 million d'habitants. C'est moins parlant, je trouve, que "un glacier pour 1600 habitants" (Corrigez-moi si je me suis trompée dans les calculs, je suis meilleure en grammaire française, LOL.)


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, LCdA. No, non mi sembra bizzarra, è solo che leggendola con la mia mente italianofona mi farebbe pensare al significato che dicevo. Se in italiano sentissi "a Valpisello di Sotto c'è una gelateria per 1600 abitanti" penserei che in quel paese ci sono 1600 abitanti e c'è una sola gelateria, mentre con 'ogni' il significato è chiaro. Ma ovviamente in francese sarà diverso, e l'esperta sei tu.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bravo. Hai trovato il "controesempio" che chiarifica il problema. Se leggevo : "A Valpisello di Sotto il y a un glacier pour 1600 habitants", il pourrait effectivement y avoir une ambiguité dans mon esprit.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

scusi !!! forse ci sarebbe un'ambiguità nella mia mente....


----------

